# Vst Reverb to AUX of audio track



## seaofwine (Oct 30, 2022)

Is it possible to send a vst instrument's reverb to the AUX of an audio track?
My purpose is to create homogeneity between the 2 parts—for example, Pianoteq + Voice. I know the solution of eliminating the reverb completely in the Vst and sending both tracks a common reverb in their AUX. 
But I was wondering if it could be possible to take advantage of the instrument room.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 30, 2022)

As a general rule, no. There are a very few instrument plugins that can process audio input as well as MIDI. (I can't think of an example right now, but will edit this post when one occurs to me.) I very much doubt that Pianoteq is one of these few.


----------



## rAC (Nov 25, 2022)

I think the newly released v8 of pianoteq does have the ability to do that.


----------

